# Samsung BD-P1400 ... BD-UP5000 ... Sony PS3



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have in my possession a Samsung BD-P1400 and a BD-UP5000, both unopened boxes. I had canceled my order on the BD-UP5000, but they shipped it anyway. In the meantime I had already ordered the 1400. The 1400 was $325 delivered while the 5000 was $730 delivered.

I absolutely cannot decide what I want to do. :dizzy:

I got my SonyCard in today and now my decision is skewed even more. I can now save $100 on a PS3 just by charging it on my SonyCard.

I'm curious what others would do and why... but put yourself in my shoes. I really care nothing about the PS3 as a media server/storage facility. I might play a game, but the primary purpose is a Blu-ray player, so don't smoke me with its various uses. As a Blu-ray player first and foremost... which would you choose and why?

For consideration I now have the Toshiba XA2 and can either keep it or possibly move it to the great room if I keep the 5000. Otherwise I keep it in the HT room and add the 1400 or PS3.

The poll is public... if you vote, please explain why you voted as you did. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

After reading the reviews and specs, I voted for the BD-UP5000 for the following reasons.
1080p output at 24 frames per second on Blu-ray and HD DVD 
HQV video processing 
Onboard decoding for Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby TrueHD 
Firmware upgradeable for DTS-HD High Resolution and DTS-HD 
Master Audio onboard decoding 
HDMI 1.3 port 
Ethernet port 
I'm not a fan of gaming consoles as a DVD player, so the Sony PS3 wasn't even a consideration. I sure it's a fine player, it's just something I would never do.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I voted for the PS3 for a few reasons:

-It is still the fastest player out there by a long shot.
-Great firmware support. The unit will be getting profile 2.0 support and internal decoding of DTS-HD-MA is currently in the works.
-It already upscales very well and with Toshiba's recent showing of what the cell can do in terms of upscaling it is clear it can do more.
-1080p24Hz is supported
-Full featured. I know you said you weren't interested, but having the option is always nice.
-Price/best bang for your money
-Wifi/net connection


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally, if you have the cash stay with the 5000. Its far more flexible and this way you have only one player for both formats. A PS3 just doesn't fit in an audio rack well.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

The PS3 is time proven to be solid. Its plays Blu-rays very well and since its the centerpiece with all of the worlds electronics eyes zooming in on it, it gets regular firmware updates that address issues sometimes before they happen. Also, just due to the Cell's power, there should never be any reason why it couldn't always be the fastest loading Blu-ray player. Long load times are not fun. I'd also recommend it due to the continual potential for future upgrades.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

A good thing about the ps3 as well is that it will hold resale value much better than the others. I doubt you would be selling any of these but just in case some fancy new something comes out you would have better options.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

If the 5000 can be upgraded... it's golden, the best ever. It's sd dvd picture on a 1080P set is really top-notch. Sadly it only support TrueHD in two channels at the moment with no support for DTS-HD. Samsung is saying May it'll have a patch for it all, but who knows.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I voted neither. Like Mike, I would never consider a gaming console as a serious piece of HT equipment, and Samsung's history with Blu players has been spotty at best (writing down great specs is easy; _bug-free_ implementation is another matter, something Samsung doesn't do so well). You already have the creme-of-the-proverbial-crop for HD-DVD (the XA2), and IMO neither the Sammy nor the PS3 would be a good match. Especially with the constantly evolving Blu spec causing Sammy players problems (which Samsung then has to issue a FW update to fix), I would wait and see what the Panasonic 50 or Poineer Elite 05FD brings to the party (or even the Denon, if $ is no object).

EDIT: Word has it that Samsung is going to stop producing the 5000 in May, and from what I understand, is not into supporting their players beyond it's generation. This would seem to gel with their general avoidance of 5000 technical questions at CES...

Edit#2: It's also come to light that the universal chip used (Broadcom BCM97440) itself has issues, and that a FW update is insufficient to fix the audio shortcomings (no TrueHD 5.1, DTSHD-MA, etc)...


----------



## denisincalif (Jan 10, 2008)

After a few back-and-forth posts with Wayde, who also voted for it, I voted for the Samsung BD-UP5000. Its specs are *great*. As has been discussed in the official BD-UP5000 thread, we all know it is going to require firmware updates before it actually delivers on its audio specs. And it also requires an already-released firmware update to remove some incompatibilities with some of the latest discs (such as 3:10 To Yuma). But two different reviewers have issued glowing reports on its video quality. And one of those reviewers had just installed the firmware update that was released a few days ago and it worked as advertised. Upgrading firmware sounds like it should be easy, because the player has an Ethernet port and can handle direct downloads (but I don't have the player yet and so haven't actually tried it).

I am keeping my fingers crossed that the audio-related firmware arrives in May as promised, and letting my order for the BD-UP5000 stand.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

PS3 and use it as a movies server


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I vote the PS3 and no smoke... It is a great player, lots of horse power, and easily updated, and with the $100 off it sweetens the deal. 

Although if space really is a concern and you have the money for the BD-UP5000 then that makes sense, but what to do with the XA2 then?


----------

